# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Hugs for Sagan

## Teddy

> Lots of supportive hugs, cuddles and kisses for Sagan. A strong, determined and truthful soul.



 :Hug:

----------


## Anxiety mess

:Hug:

----------


## Tinkerbell



----------


## Koalafan

Koalas hugssssssss  :Hug:   :koala:

----------


## Otherside

:Hug:

----------


## Sagan

Thank you guys so much for this and all of your support you have shown me. It's great to be part of this community. (I'm also glad to see that Teddy is safe from his kidnapping  ::): 

 I have been taking a break from posting, caring for my mother. She was in hospital for 4 days. Because of her radiation treatments she received for her cancer 4 years ago. Her urethra has begun to show signs of closing up making it impossible for her to empty her bladder. When she went in, she had severe pain, her left leg and foot were swollen beyond belief  and urine was backing up into her kidneys. She is home now. But now has to use catheters for the rest of her life. It was very upsetting news to all of us. She does have an appointment with a urologist on Wed. Hopefully after her examination, they can find a way to do surgery to repair the damage. The er doctor said that many years after having chemotherapy and radiation, things can still pop up after so much time.  I will be spending much time with her. Doing chores around her house, helping her get around, and anything else I can do for her. While this has been a depressing last few days, I must remain strong for my mother.

Thanks again for the kind words and hugs. couldn't have come at a better time.

----------


## Chantellabella

:Hug:  I'm sorry that your mother is going through all that and I know how hard it is on you too, my friend. Remember to take care of you too while you're helping her through this, ok? You're an awesome person and a great son.

----------


## Trendsetter

:Hug:

----------


## James

:Hug: hugs and much love

----------


## WineKitty

Oh my heart goes out to you and you are such a wonderful, awesome son!!!!  I am so sorry you are going through this.  Hugs to you and prayers.

----------


## Koalafan

More hugs  :Hug:

----------


## onawheel

*helps clean your house while you clean your moms*

----------


## Total Eclipse

hugs for sagan  :Hug:

----------


## nemmm3



----------


## Sagan

Thank you all so much  ::):

----------

